# Ohio Has Its Own Definition Of A Well-Regulated Militia



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

> Look, if the state of Ohio wants to allow anyone to carry a concealed firearm without a permit or training, American law seems to increasingly be on its side. In fact, signs are that the engineered conservative majority on the Supreme Court may erase the authority of other states to govern firearm ownership in a different way. Samuel Alito recently signaled the Constitution-whisperers could throw out a 110-year-old New York gun law on the basis they don't like it. (In oral arguments, Alito took the question at issue in the case—whether the Second Amendment confers a right to carry a firearm outside the home in the interest of self-defense—as a premise for his questioning, which is to say he's already arrived at the conclusion.) But we should probably acknowledge that this is incredibly extreme.
> 
> "It’s a fantasy to think this is going to make us safer," Hamilton County Sheriff Charmaine McGuffey told the _Columbus Dispatch_, which reports McGuffey is one of a number of sheriffs and law-enforcement groups who opposed the bill. (The law also drops an existing requirement for gun owners to tell police they're armed when they're stopped, and lying to police about having a concealed weapon on you will become a misdemeanor offense.) The _Dispatch_ cited research indicating trained personnel see their shooting accuracy drop 40 percent in high-pressure situations. "And that’s for an expert shooter," McGuffey added. "You are going to have people carrying that have no training." According to WBNS in Columbus, the concealed carry program began in 2004 and required 12 hours of training.
> 
> ...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

huzzah for Ohio , finally recognizing a citizens rights!

the drivers licensing as an example is flawed , since 2020 they have been passing out test free drivers licenses 

even before that 250 million cars 400 million guns 

kids as young as 14 hunting alone with guns 

about 460 accidental gun deaths a year no not thousand , just around 450-460 a year 

cars 36-40 THOUSAND a year 

Oh the blood witll run in the streets!!!!! 

we heard it every time a state was getting Concealed carry and we hear it every time a state is about to pass or looking at Constituonal carry and it never happens 

the stats do show lower violent crime after enacting such legislation


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MO has been open carry for as long as I can remember. Went "official" Constitution carry a few years ago. That's when a lot of people became "legal" as to their choice of carry.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The difference between the right to bear arms, and driving a car is clear. No where in the Bill Of Rights does it say the right to drive Shall Not Be Infringed. And the problem of the violence that is increasing daily is just as clear. When someone commits a violent crime, punish them, not everyone else. 

We bend over backwards to accommodate criminals, and lessen their punishments. While passing unnecessary laws, that turn law abiding citizens into criminals.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> The difference between the right to bear arms, and driving a car is clear. No where in the Bill Of Rights does it say the right to drive Shall Not Be Infringed. And the problem of the violence that is increasing daily is just as clear. When someone commits a violent crime, punish them, not everyone else.
> 
> We bend over backwards to accommodate criminals, and lessen their punishments. While passing unnecessary laws, that turn law abiding citizens into criminals.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyone confused about why we all should keep and bear arms need to turn on the news media of their choice! It’s blatantly obvious!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


> View attachment 107323


because gun control isn't about guns , it's about control , how do you best soften up the citizenry while convincing most of them it is their idea , selling serfdom as public safety.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> because gun control isn't about guns , it's about control , how do you best soften up the citizenry while convincing most of them it is their idea , selling serfdom as public safety.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Evons hubby said:


> Anyone confused about why we all should keep and bear arms need to turn on the news media of their choice! It’s blatantly obvious!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> huzzah for Ohio , finally recognizing a citizens rights!
> 
> the drivers licensing as an example is flawed , since 2020 they have been passing out test free drivers licenses
> 
> ...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

One of the reasons Gov. DeWine signed the bill was the increased gun violence in the state. Most gun offenders are criminals with illegal guns. The I-71 shooter was not legally allowed to have a gun. The car comparison is an apples and oranges debate. Certain criminals and mental health patients are not allowed to own guns, but they are allowed to drive a car. If you kill a person with a car, they don't confiscate your car while they conduct an investigation.


----------



## BobbyD (Jul 1, 2020)

The gun rights laws will be repealed when black Americans start carrying guns.The reason for carrying guns is white people's fear of black people.White peoples fear will demand disarming black people.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

BobbyD said:


> The gun rights laws will be repealed when black Americans start carrying guns.The reason for carrying guns is white people's fear of black people.White peoples fear will demand disarming black people.


🙄


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

BobbyD said:


> The gun rights laws will be repealed when black Americans start carrying guns.The reason for carrying guns is white people's fear of black people.White peoples fear will demand disarming black people.


I trust that was satire.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Tom Horn said:


> I trust that was satire.


One _hopes_ that was satire... SMH


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

BobbyD said:


> The gun rights laws will be repealed when black Americans start carrying guns.The reason for carrying guns is white people's fear of black people.White peoples fear will demand disarming black people.


What a teachable moment! Thanks, @BobbyD !

What most leftists don’t know (or at least willfully choose to ignore) is that a significant majority of the early “gun control” pushes in this country were actually the result of democrats (coincidentally the voting preference of the founders of the KKK) overtly trying to keep guns out of the hands of black people.

My own state has a pistol permit process whereby someone intending to purchase a pistol has to first buy a $5 permit from their sheriff, and that issuance of the permit is at the discretion of said sheriff. Concealed Carry Permit holders are exempt, but anyone else has to secure the permit before a gun dealer is allowed to sell them a handgun.

When I moved here, I assumed it was a bit of recent “progressive” gun control that had slipped through an otherwise fairly gun-friendly legislature. I was wrong. It turns out that NC’s pistol permit is an actual, no-kidding, bonafide Jim Crow law that is still on the books and in effect. It was passed (by democrats) with the sole intention of circumventing federally-protected 2nd amendment gun ownership rights, _for everybody_, by placing the discretion with this state’s 100% white sheriff-corps at the time, ensuring that no uppity black folks would get any crazy illusions about their enjoying the right to own a firearm for personal defense.

Us on the right have been working for decades to get the law repealed, but your leftist kin insist on it remaining a law. You see, your ilk loves to cast us conservatives as being racists, but history has shown, time and time again, that us conservatives prefer to live in a community where our neighbors are both friendly AND freely armed, regardless what they look like. That same history shows that it’s the democrats who prefer to keep the darker skinned folks compartmentalized and suppressed.

So, no, you couldn’t be more wrong on this. You’re not going to find a *single* pro-gun-rights commenter in this group that wouldn’t prefer the company of a self-determined and freely-armed black person to the company of a light-skinned busybody who wants to restrict our rights to self-defense.

Here’s some further reading for your continuing education, comrade.








The Racist History of Gun Control


Gun Control is Racist: Here’s 2 Reasons Why Modern liberals love one word more than any other: racist. They’ve called Trump racist. They’ve called tax cuts racist. And last year they even called Paw Patrol, a show about a kid with super-powered dogs, fascist. Recently they have also made a...




thelibertarianrepublic.com












The Racist History of Gun Control


Read: The Racist History of Gun Control from Ashley Hlebinsky on September 16, 2021 for Recoil.




www.recoilweb.com


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> So, no, you couldn’t be more wrong on this. You’re not going to find a *single* pro-gun-rights commenter in this group that wouldn’t prefer the company of a self-determined and freely-armed black person to the company of a light-skinned busybody who wants to restrict our rights to self-defense.


 Amen

black Americans are carrying guns in mass 

after the Sihk temple shooting a Muslim co-worker had many questions about carry , he started carrying and he helped get many of the men of his Masque trained and carrying 

the Shall issue CCL setup in WI was one of the only true bipartisan things to pass in 2011

the inner city Milwaukee black representatives came out strongly in favor of a short minimal training requirement of just 4 hours and a background check to get a Shall issue license 

they were hearing from their black inner city constituents that they needed a way to legally protect themselves.

the very first robbery stopped by a CCL holder in the state , was a black CCL holder stopping a grocery store robbery


----------



## BobbyD (Jul 1, 2020)

People with guns kill people.,People with no gun argue and go home.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

BobbyD said:


> People with guns kill people.,People with no gun argue and go home.


If only life in the real world worked that way.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

BobbyD said:


> People with guns kill people.,People with no gun argue and go home.


People with no guns bash brains in.

Cain didn't use a gun on Able.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

quart mugs are a common weapon , stabbings in the UK are quite high less people do die just because they are easier to stitch up

using your logic Venezuela should have almost now homicide as they have mostly been disarmed and not 49.9 per 100 K VS armed to the teeth USA where even with all the **** hole cities is 4.93 per 100K

heck Mexico has extremely little legal gun ownership and they have 29.9 per 100K homicides 

ok how about super powers Russia has relitivly few guns aren't south america where human life isn't very highly valued culturally and 8.21 homicides per 100K

so armed to the teeth USA doesn't look so bad


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have known some people of color that I would love to have by my side when the world goes to h--l. I have known many white people I want no where near me when the world goes to h--l.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> quart mugs are a common weapon , stabbings in the UK are quite high less people do die just because they are easier to stitch up
> 
> using your logic Venezuela should have almost now homicide as they have mostly been disarmed and not 49.9 per 100 K VS armed to the teeth USA where even with all the **** hole cities is 4.93 per 100K
> 
> ...


Close to one million abortions in the US 2019-2020.

Close to 9000 black homicides in 2020.

Over 10,000 people are killed every year by drunk drivers.

Gun deaths 2020, 45,000
Gun suicide, minus 24,000

That leaves 21,000
Black gun Homicides 9,000

That leaves 12,000

Motor vehicle deaths 2020 42,000
Less 10,00 DWI deaths 32,000

32,000 died in motor vehicles in 2020

266% more people died by vehicle than gun deaths less suicide and black homicide.

Ban/ heavily legislate vehicles.

Guns are not a danger any more than forks are for making people fat.

Stupid is the problem and good luck fixing that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When we talk about gun homocides, the numbers of people who were killed because they were trying to harm/kill other people should be removed from the tally. Justifiable homocide should never be included along with murders. IMO


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

BobbyD said:


> People with guns kill people.,People with no gun argue and go home.


Except when they don’t:








Expanded Homicide Data Table 8






ucr.fbi.gov





Cute dodge on the cheap racist play, by the way.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

BobbyD said:


> People with guns kill people.,People with no gun argue and go home.


Most people with guns used to argue and go home. Now too many people think you win the argument by shooting someone. This is a moral social problem, not a gun problem. The causes are many but boil down to not raising children properly.

If you could wave a magic wand and make all the guns disappear you wouldn't have people shooting each other. You would also deprive me and every other citizen of the God given right to self defense and keeping tyrannical governments in check. Good luck in getting even otherwise law abiding citizens to give up their guns.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

BobbyD said:


> The gun rights laws will be repealed when black Americans start carrying guns.The reason for carrying guns is white people's fear of black people.White peoples fear will demand disarming black people.


I don't know about that.
I've advised several people at work about buying firearms. Mostly Black.
I carry a gun because there's a lot of crazy out there and my heavy duty butt kicking ability has slowly decreased over the decades.
Its kind of like keeping a fire extinguisher in my truck.
Never used it.
Never want to use it.
But if I ever need it.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

BobbyD said:


> People with guns kill people.,People with no gun argue and go home.


Wow!
Easy on the kool aide buddy!!!
I mean, I grew up on the eastside.
You don't know what your saying.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

JJ Grandits said:


> Wow!
> Easy on the kool aide buddy!!!
> I mean, I grew up on the eastside.
> You don't know what your saying.


He's been banned. 

Eastside? Ha! Everyone in Ohio knows the west side is the roughest. That's where all the knife fights happen.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> He's been banned.
> 
> Eastside? Ha! Everyone in Ohio knows the west side is the roughest. That's where all the knife fights happen.


Speaking of the roughest...

*A new bartender is working the saloon in Dodge City*

When a cowboy burst through the doors from the street shouting, "Look out everybody, Big Bill Johnson is coming to town!"

The saloon burst into a panicked commotion as everyone scrambled for the door. In the rush, the bartender is knocked down and passes out.

When he came to, he heard the sound of heavy boots pacing across the floor, and the jingle of spurs with each step. From where he lay, he could see out the door to where a grizzly bear with a saddle was tied to the hitching post outside. Trembling with fear, he closed his eyes and silently prayed for mercy when suddenly, a large hand grabbed him by the collar and set him up straight back behind the bar.

When he had the courage to open his eyes again, he was staring into the meanest, foulest looking face he had ever seen. It was covered with scars. Tobacco stains spotted his whiskers, and a dirty patch covered his left eye. He had to have been nearly seven feet tall. He aimed a fine stream of spit toward the brass spittoon and look straight in the bartender's gaze. "Give me a whiskey", he demanded.

The bartender could hardly control his trembling hands or remember where the finest bottle of whiskey was kept. He set down a glass and tried not to spill a drop as he filled it to the brim. The man grabbed the glass, which looked like a thimble in his giant hands. He downed it in one shot, and then stood up to leave.

"S-sir, would you like another glass on the house?" asked the bartender, trying to earn favor with the stranger.

The giant turned around and said, "I ain't got time for another glass- didn't you hear? Big Bill Johnson is coming to town!"


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> He's been banned.
> 
> Eastside? Ha! Everyone in Ohio knows the west side is the roughest. That's where all the knife fights happen.


East side of Buffalo NY.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

BobbyD said:


> People with guns kill people.,People with no gun argue and go home.


No. People with guns kill people. People with no guns get shot and die.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Vjk said:


> No. People with guns kill people. People with no guns get shot and die.


yes, shooting some one does require a gun. Although getting shot does not require the absence of a gun.
however with well more than 400 million guns probably closer to 2 per man woman and child in the US and 330 million people it isn't really a gun issue.

it is a small portion of people who can't behave and the gun is a tool of their miss behavior they also use cars while miss behaving

crime by persons who are legally carrying a gun , even minor crimes are very rare. states that keep statistics on CCW holders almost across the board find 0.001% of CCW holders commit any violent crime at all even including those with out a gun like domestic abuse.
Michigan found they were even significantly less likely to get a speeding citation. about 1/2 as likely to get a speeding citation as others , basically they are the rule followers and the government continues to abuse and punish them for the bad behavior of criminals.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

3/27/22 8:36 P.M CDST

In the 54 years I have had access to our family firearms and the 40 years I have carried a pistol no firearm has ever attacked me even when I dog cussed it for jamming. During those same years I often had weapon in hand while checking something in the dark or such and can count on one hand with two fingers left over currently the times I had to draw on someone with the understanding I might have to shoot at center mass.

During my time on this rock I have had a few guys , usually drunk try to beat me down after a first sucker punch and if carrying my weapon , I never drew, only got away before they could stomp a mud hole in my butt and walk it dry leaving me looking like Beetle Bailey after a talk with the Sarge.

My father who first taught me of safe firearm stewardship and range masters since all share the same life insurance aspect of weapons in that the policy only has one full coverage use for sure but if you have to use it, it is better being investigated and possibly tried by 12 than being boxed and carried by 6 friends after your last ride in a Cadillac.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

When a man will shoot his own brother over a bologna sandwich and people will shoot someone for not putting catsup packets in with their french fries, the problem is not with guns. The problem is with the people.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

JJ Grandits said:


> East side of Buffalo NY.


That explains things. Ohio is bass akwards.


----------

